# Is my employer's contribution to FICA taxable?



## GMoneyG (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I work for an American company in Singapore, so I'm required to pay FICA. At the same time, my employer is also required to pay their portion of the tax.

Deloitte, who's doing my Singapore tax return, claims that my employer's contribution to FICA is a *taxable income*. As a result, my Singapore income tax goes up.

This doesn't make any sense to me: this is a tax that is required by law, and it's not money that goes to me. It's not like I'm getting extra income from their contribution. I have to pay my share of 7.65%, and my employer has to pay theirs. It's as simple as that. 

Can someone confirm or correct me? I hope I'm right. It sucks that I'm paying FICA; now on top of that I am being taxed on something that I don't even get!


----------

